# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Got us a new local driver-GREAT prices and knows alot of great places to go!!

## Vince

We used him in July on our trip.I asked him to take us to local places not so touristy.Our kids and us felt like we have met him before-VERY SAFE and ALOT of places to go up in da hill,hit the local's at the river and da beach!Prices VERY well!!!-PM for more info :Smile:

----------

